# Class B CDL driver seeks employment - Chicago's NW Burbs



## jegolopolli (Jan 13, 2012)

I am looking to get my foot in the door. I have experience operating equipment, but have never plowed before.

I have a great work ethic and can provide good references, I just need a chance somewhere to get some experience. I have a Class B CDL with Tanker endorsement with air brakes.

I live in Des Plaines, Illinois.

Please PM me if you are interested.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Joe,

Not sure if you are interested, but I am looking for someone that could work a shovel, snow blower, and salt spreader. I would also be willing to use you as a backup snow plower with one of my trucks if needed. PM me back your number if you are interested in talking.

Thanks,

Scottussmileyflag


----------

